# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  BUSCANDO PROVEEDORES SERIOS PARA EXPORTACION DE PALTA HASS/FUERTE , MANGO KENT Y UVA RED GLOBE - ADEMAS COMPRAMOS MAIZ CHALA PARA GANADO VACUNO Y MAIZ AMARILLO DURO GRANEADO.

## jjporta

*Muy buenos dias a todos los usuarios de Agroforum:* 
Mi Nombre es Jose Bazan, soy Administrador de Empresas y tengo una empresa Agricola llamada J.J. PORTA S.R.L. , con sede en la ciudad de la eterna primavera - TRUJILLO. 
Haciendo una breve reseña, la empresa nacio en enero del 2007 con miras de cultivar esparrago verde fresco con 10 hectareas en la zona de Chao - Virú, pero como muchos otros que se dedicaban a este producto pronto sufrimos la crisis de EE.UU. y los precios del sector esparraguero cayeron tremendamente. Hoy en dia el precio aun no ha llegado a ser el mismo desde la crisis y muchos campos productores pequeños de esparragos han dado vuelta a sus tierras con otro producto. 
Nosotros fuera de retirarnos del rubro buscamos oportunidades para emerger frente a la crisis que pego en nuestro sector y hoy en dia puedo decir que J.J PORTA tiene una alienza estrategia con una Asociacion de Productores de Esparrago en Viru para exportacion de esparrago verde, ademas, cultivamos MAIZ AMARILLO para venta como CHALA ( somos proveedores oficiales del establo La Joya de GREEN PERU ) en Trujillo y tambien compramos MAIZ AMARILLO DURO GRANEADO para colocar en empresas del sector Liberteño. 
Tenemos dos proyectos trazados: 
1) Exportacion: Juntar Proveedores serios de PALTA HASS, MANGO KENT, ESPARRAGO VERDE, UVA RED GLOBE para poder coordinar volumenes de produccion y calendario anual de cocechas y juntos poder iniciar exportaciones directas a España y EE.UU. principalmente. 
2) Importacion: Somos Proveedores oficilanes en Perú de una Empresa Española que exporta BLOQUES DE SAL ESPCIALES para ganado VACUNO, el cual estamos empezando a ofrecer a todos los establos interesados en mejorar la produccion de litros de leche asi como generar una buena alimentacion del ganado y mejor calidad de vida. 
Ante toda crisis o problemas siempre hay una solucion  :Smile:  ... 
Agradezco su tiempo y espero encontrar mediante ustedes ( amigos de AGROFORUM ), la oportunidad de juntar agricultores y hacernos una sociedad fuerte e independiente con nuestros productos.  
Saludos Cordiales.Temas similares: TENGO PEDIDO DE MAIZ AMARILLO DURO EN GRANO PARA MERCADO NACIONAL TODO EL AÑO Venta de Chala Picada. (Ganado Vacuno) Artículo: INIA presenta nueva variedad de maíz amarillo duro con alto rendimiento para selva baja Compra de maiz duro amarillo VENDO 20 TN DE  MAIZ AMARILLO DURO MEJORADO

----------


## jjporta

Buenos dias Estimados usuarios de Agroforum, por motivos de mi misma labor es que paro viajando a campos y eso me desconecta de los correos y del nextel por horas , por favor , dejen sus mensajes al correo o sigan insistiendo a mis numeros puestos en la Fima. 
Gracias.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Jose:  
¿Tiendrás precios FOB de palta fuerte para pasarle a un cliente por favor?...  
Suerte con la convocatoria, y sería bueno intercambiar algo de información para ver si podemos cerrar algo juntos. Cualquier cosa me avisas para ver si te puedo ayudar. 
Saludos

----------


## jjporta

Hola Bruno: 
Contestando la pregunta que me haces... segun he podido ver el precio en esta semana esta  para USA alredor por caja de 4 kilos $22.00 y para EUROPA 13 Euros. 
Veo que tienes tiempo en Agroforum y estas bien metido en temas de comercio agricola, espero entonces podamos conversar sobre nuestros temas de nteres y ver si se concreta algun buen negocio. 
saludos
Jose

----------


## Ing. Moreno

Estimado Ingeniero :  Estamos interesados en producir Maiz Amarillo en el cacerio de piedras gordas - provincia de palpa - departamento de ica, quisieramos poder contactarnos con vuestra representada y ver temas del producto en su totalidad.  *Ing. Renzo A. Moreno Handall* *Gerente Comercial* *RMORHAN Servicios Generales S.A.C.* *rpc: 984766339* *rpm: *886733 / 971437374* *e_mail: rmoreno@rmorhan.com* *facebook@rmorhan.com *  *RMORHAN S.A.C Servicios Generales*

----------


## Genaro Abarca

Buenos dìas, estoy interesado en su proyecto de asociaciòn de paltos
para exportaciòn, espero me responda para este proyecto, cuento con
paltas hass y fuerte. 
Espero su respuesta.  
Atte.   
GENARO ABARCA GODOY
PRODUCIENDO PERU S.A.C.
Claro Empresa: 940 298861
Claro: 980 543914
Email: genaroabarca@gmail.com

----------


## MARIOJOSE

Estimados Señores, 
Contamos con Mango Kent y Maiz Chala para ganado vacuno, con gusto aclarare cualquier duda si esta interesado. 
Mario Aliaga
INARPRO
La Paz, Bolivia

----------


## marisamati

Buenas noches
Estamos produciendo maiz amarillo duro en el valle de Pisco aproz 40 ton confirmar si todavia estan interesado en este producto. 
Marisa Tipismana

----------


## fruits of labels

BUENAS TARDES  LIC. JOSE 
 le saluda Jeremi Perez
le escribo por el motivo de comunicarle que conozco  agricultores en motupe para proveerles mango kent  asi mismo como palta hass de buena calidad  asi mismo también conozco agricultores de la ciudad de barranca  que le  pueden proveer  maíz híbrido  el amarillo duro  que tambien estan muy interesado en exportar sus productos  asi mismo  aunque no este en el anuncio  en la cuidad de santa en chimbote conozco  agricultores interesado en   poder   vender arroz en cascara y puedo  trabajar para conseguir  uva red glove como tambien uva crimson e uva flame si esta interesado en contactarme  me  puede contactar  al correo:agro_free10@hotmail.com y al numero telefonico :974475105 gracias por leer  y su tiempo que tenga buen dia

----------

